# how soon after surgery can hypo symptoms show up?



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

How soon do hypo symptoms show up after surgery? I had surgery on Nov 2 so it hasn't been long at all, and I know some of it is typical recovery- tired, fuzzy head, etc. but the last 2 days I have also been getting alot of skin 'pain' for lack of a better word- not really achey- maybe more pins and needles- but not totally, just an icky feeling. I am wondering if it is thyroid related or just recovery related. I have always had 'normal' levels but I suspect I have been slightly hypothyroid for years- lots of skin issues, and basically every symptom in the book other than high blood pressure. Not sure if this is in my head that things are suddenly getting worse this week of if it really can happen this fast.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

damiana9 said:


> How soon do hypo symptoms show up after surgery? I had surgery on Nov 2 so it hasn't been long at all, and I know some of it is typical recovery- tired, fuzzy head, etc. but the last 2 days I have also been getting alot of skin 'pain' for lack of a better word- not really achey- maybe more pins and needles- but not totally, just an icky feeling. I am wondering if it is thyroid related or just recovery related. I have always had 'normal' levels but I suspect I have been slightly hypothyroid for years- lots of skin issues, and basically every symptom in the book other than high blood pressure. Not sure if this is in my head that things are suddenly getting worse this week of if it really can happen this fast.


Everyone has such different circumstances. If you can, try to get labs this coming week. You sound hypo. Some can just fall like a ton of bricks whereas others actually take months to go hypo.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I think each person is different. I've read some people going hypo for a scan and they felt fine despite high TSH levels. Once I was past the post-op recovery of about 5 days I felt better and felt fine for the next two weeks, though I noticed little things not quite right. This last week has been hard, part of it could have been everyone but me got the stomach flu but perhaps my body was fighting it. If you are having tingling in your fingers etc, I'd be sure to have your calcium levels checked, and take some extra calcium via Tums or Viactive Chews.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would like to echo what nodakmom said about your calcium levels. If you are feeling tingling in your skin, it could be low calcium, which is fairly common after thyroid surgery because of the potential to damage or disturb your parathyroid glands which manage your calcium levels. Maybe take some Tums and/or Calcium (plus Vitamin D) pills just to be on the safe side for now.


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

the tingling sensation is all over my body and more described as -my skin just hurts  I am also getting alot of scalp pain (had this before surgery too- it would come and go)
I do have some calcium supplements though so I will go ahead and start taking those and see if it does help. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

damiana9, here is some information about hypoparathyroidism, which you may be temporarily be dealing with...

http://www.hpth.org/about-hpth/definition.html

_*Definition of Hypoparathyroidism and Related Disorders*REMEMBER: This information is provided for educational purposes only. It should not be used for diagnostic or treatment purposes. If you wish to obtain more information about this disorder, please contact your personal physician.

*General Definition*Hypoparathyroidism is a disorder that causes lower than normal levels of calcium in the blood due to insufficient levels of parathyroid hormone. This condition can be inherited, associated with other disorders, or it may result from neck surgery. Hypoparathyroidism affects males and females in equal numbers. It is seen more often in children under 16 and in adults over 40.

*Symptoms*Hypoparathyroidism is characterized by weakness, muscle cramps; abnormal sensations such as tingling; burning and numbness (paresthesias) of the hands; excessive nervousness; loss of memory; headaches and uncontrollable cramping muscle movements of the wrists and feet. Other symptoms may be spasms of the facial muscles (Chvostek Sign); the contraction of muscles produced by mild compression of nerves (Trousseaus Sign); malformations of the teeth, including enamel and roots of the teeth; and malformed finger nails. In some hypoparathyroid conditions, there may also be pernicious anemia; dry and coarse skin; patchy hair loss (alopecia); thin, scant eyebrows; patches of skin that have lost pigment (vitiligo); and mental depression._

Be sure to call your doctor or surgeon today to talk about what you're experiencing and what can/should be done about it.


----------

